# Is there any deaf electricians?



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

What???


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, I work with one.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> What???


Again another response that is totally insensitive and cruel. Do you think deaf people think that's funny? 

Hey , I apologize for the rude and uncalled for comment. I recall another thread a while ago by a deaf electrician and if I recall their were not any on the site. I have worked with many that have had hearing problems. 

My cousin worked for me for a short time-- he is not totally deaf but has a hearing aid and does not hear well with that assistance. It was difficult on the job where one of us was in the crawl space and the other up above. Communication was almost impossible. When we both worked overhead we had no problems.

He is now a sports trainer working for a local school and doing very well.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

I was actually going to post the same thing as LGLS :laughing: 

I went from loud stereos in the cars as a kid to loud night clubs as a young man to loud firearms ranges as an adult. Because of that I find myself constantly saying "What?" when other people understand what was said just fine.

One thing I'll tell you for sure is that you'll have to be able to take some ball breaking. If you can't, you better find a different career.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm partially deaf; too much rock and roll and working construction without using hearing protection.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

deafelectrician said:


> Thanks for ruining this thread, LawGuyLandSparky.
> 
> Delete this thread for christ's sake.


If you were *union *and asking if there are any deaf *union *electricians out there the responce by LawnGuyLandSparky would be quite different.:no:

I have 40% hearing loss and hear very well...and probably better than most of y'all. :whistling2:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

What did you say? I can't hear you! :laughing:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> What did you say? I can't hear you! :laughing:


Two guys are 100 ft from you and talking.....you yell over to them saying "I HEARD THAT"!:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

We had a deaf or at least partial deaf apprentice he wore a large hearing aid, I think he did fine.

We called him Duracel.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Used to work with a guy that was color blind , green and red, that got interesting once in a while! 
Now one guy I work with is deaf in one ear, only a minor inconvience. Myself partially in one ear, from working around loud noises with no hearing protection when younger.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Not an electrician but a one man remodler I work with is deaf. Where good friends, and if I need to get his attention I would throw wire nuts at him. 

He can read lips so I would mummble so he would get mad at me. I learned to sign or we would text eachother.


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

I worked w/ a JW once, actually on several jobs that was deaf. Still good freinds with him. That man has a sixth sense....reading lips and feeling of vibration is unreal....


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*deaf electrician*

I had a hearing test here at work. It was an oral exam...I flunked.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

deafelectrician said:


> Thanks for ruining this thread, LawGuyLandSparky.
> 
> Delete this thread for christ's sake.


Well there's your answer. If you can't take a little PRINTED ribbing, I think it's fair to say the construction industry just isn't the place for you.


----------



## deafelectrician (Jan 13, 2009)

I may work construction industry if I wanted to! 

Thanks for replies! Interesting information! I hope if you know someone who actually is deaf and is an electrician, you can tell them to come here this forum. I try pull more deaf electricians come here and have a good conversation. 

That's funny about deaf joke. When hearing people ask me few questions how I got a deaf. I normally tell them my joke. 

"How you become deaf?"- person asks. 

"I had sex with my wife and one time I popped her anus by accident. She screamed at my ears. From there, I became deaf" I tell this person

"Really? Wow, that sucks" - person tells me. 

"Are you serious that you believe me?" - I ask

"Um...oh you are kidding me?" - this person ask

"Yes! the really is I born deaf " - I tell his person

This person started laughing. 

good joke. 

Anyway, regarding construction, I don't plan work there anyway. My goal career is Solar Installer. I understand that to get this job, I must have journeyman license. Is that true? Let me know! Thank you guys!


----------



## bdeots (Feb 10, 2010)

WTF--------- Are you deaf or dumb?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BEAMEUP said:


> if I need to get his attention I would throw wire nuts at him.


:laughing::thumbup:
i do that to my dad when we are on a job and he isn't paying attention, or the radio is too loud, after a while, you can get some pretty good aim:jester:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

bdeots said:


> WTF--------- Are you deaf or dumb?


:thumbdown:


----------



## bdeots (Feb 10, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> :thumbdown:


joe deaf people dont write like they are deaf. this would be the first ever that I know of. This guy is pulling your leg


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

bdeots said:


> joe deaf people dont write like they are deaf. this would be the first ever that I know of. This guy is pulling your leg


:sleeping:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bdeots said:


> joe deaf people dont write like they are deaf. this would be the first ever that I know of. This guy is pulling your leg


You have to be kidding me. You obviously have no experience with deaf people. It is exactly what I would expect from a hearing impaired individual. 

What makes you think that someone wants to pretend to be deaf. Give me a break. Are you paranoid?


----------



## deafelectrician (Jan 13, 2009)

bdeots said:


> joe deaf people dont write like they are deaf. this would be the first ever that I know of. This guy is pulling your leg


What does it suppose mean?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

deafelectrician said:


> What does it suppose mean?


Please ignore his post.

BTW, in terms of solar install it may depend on the area (state) that you work in whether you would need a journeyman's license or not. Check with your states rules regarding electrical licenses.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

bdeots said:


> joe deaf people dont write like they are deaf. this would be the first ever that I know of. This guy is pulling your leg


I have no idea what you mean. I regularly Chat with a deaf Electrician almost daily on the Internet. Actually I have chatted with 2 of them.

I read this last night and immediately emailed my electrical friend.
He is also a member of this forum.
IIRC he was the one that linked me here in the first place to join up.

anyhow I am sure when he sees the link to this thread he will either post here or respond in a PM to the OP.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Making fun of the hearing impaired really does reach a new low for this forum.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Making fun of the hearing impaired really does reach a new low for this forum.


I really feel kind of sick about it myself.
I have PMed the OP to ignore the comments and hopefully my friend can reply to him soon.
I think it wont be till later tonight when he may be able to respond.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Making fun of the hearing impaired really does reach a new low for this forum.


I agree.. remember.. *"what goes around comes around"*

You got that LGLS :thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Making fun of the hearing impaired really does reach a new low for this forum.


 Indeed! Hey let's make fun of the guy with no legs! hahahaha, NOT. Any f*cker around me makes a snide comment I'll choke him out, jui-jitsu style, only he won't be able to tap out, he'll be dead.:thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

LGLS's joke was way funnier than deafguy's joke.


I have a few deaf friends I met years ago playing softball. They could all take a joke.


I have a friend with amputated legs. He can take a joke.


Going thru life without all the things we take for granted would suck. So would going thru life without a sense of humor.

I haven't worked with any deaf tradesmen. I imagine it would be difficult to learn the trade unless your teacher could sign. Even then there are a lot of things that you probably can't sign. Also, all of our team work requires verbal communication so there would be another obstacle.

Damn...it *would *be tough but I'm still going to make a joke if you set me up like that.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

220/221 said:


> LGLS's joke was way funnier than deafguy's joke.
> 
> 
> I have a few deaf friends I met years ago playing softball. They could all take a joke.
> ...


Those are all people you know and THAT is fine..

A complete stranger comes in here asking questions and he get jokes instead. :no:

Just seems in poor taste IMO..


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Just seems in poor taste IMO..


That's why it was funny. That, and it's simplicity.

I laugh my ass off at poor taste jokes because they are jokes, not comments or judgements.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

220/221 said:


> That's why it was funny. That, and it's simplicity.
> 
> I laugh my ass off at poor taste jokes because they are jokes, not comments or judgements.


To a *complete stranger* who has a disability, they won't seem so funny IMO...


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Eh...guy's bust each others balls.

There was a very good chance he would of laughed but his sense of humor isn't that great (see his joke).


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree, if you know the people and they are at ease with you and themselves then enjoy each other. But attacking someone who you never met and the other post calling the guy dumb because of his lack of language is over the line.

Lucky I am not the mod. 

I love jokes and if you knew me you would probably get tired of my relentless jokes, etc. My wife doesn't understand how I wake up singing and happy at 5:30 am. It is my nature but I am sorry what happened here is in poor taste, IMO.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Eh...guy's bust each others balls.
> 
> There was a very good chance he would of laughed but his sense of humor isn't that great (see his joke).


Yeah, so you walk up to a total stranger that is , let say, African American and let loose with a joke using the "N" word. No problem right. The guy hasn't got a sense of humor- right? 

It's different when you know the people


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

People are WAAAAAAAAAAAAY too sensitive.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yeah, so you walk up to a total stranger that is , let say, African American and let loose with a joke using the "N" word. No problem right. The guy hasn't got a sense of humor- right?
> 
> It's different when you know the people


That's pretty extreme.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> But *attacking someone* who you never met and the other post calling the guy dumb *because of his lack of language* is over the line.


I must be blind. I didn't see any of this.

The simple "what" reply certainly wasn't an attack and the "dumb" comment was about his "joke", which ironically was even less funny than the Deafguy's joke but, that's how I read it anyway.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> That's pretty extreme.


 Why is that different that asking a deaf guy if he is just deaf or just plain dumb? They both are extreme, IMO


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> People are WAAAAAAAAAAAAY too sensitive.


I go out of my way to break balls.. I really enjoy it :thumbsup:

There are some things that are off limits and showing respect to a complete stranger should come natural, without someone pointing it out :blink:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

220/221 said:


> I must be blind. I didn't see any of this.
> 
> The simple "what" reply certainly wasn't an attack and the "dumb" comment was about his "joke", which ironically was even less funny than the Deafguy's joke but, that's how I read it anyway.


No the dumb part was not about the bad joke alone. Not at all.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Yeah, so you walk up to a total stranger that is , let say, African American and let loose with a joke using the "N" word. No problem right. The guy hasn't got a sense of humor- right?


Yeah, more apples/oranges. I *would* make a racial joke to a black/mexican/whatever guy but I know where to draw the line. LGLS's comment was nowhere near the line.

Most people I've met with disabilities don't want special treatment. They want you to understand but not to feel pity.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yeah, so you walk up to a total stranger that is , let say, African American and let loose with a joke using the "N" word. No problem right. The guy hasn't got a sense of humor- right?
> 
> It's different when you know the people


Dennis I think your comparison is stretching things.

I am fat, I don't flip out when people make a joke about it. I have the skin color of a marshmallow and I have never had a problem if someone calls me 'milky'.

If the guy can't take some ribbing here I know for a fact he would be in tears on the job. The guys play rough.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Dennis I think your comparison is stretching things.
> 
> I am fat, I don't flip out when people make a joke about it. I have the skin color of a marshmallow and I have never had a problem if someone calls me 'milky'.
> 
> If the guy can't take some ribbing here I know for a fact he would be in tears on the job. The guys play rough.


Obviously I am not alone with this. Would you allow that statement to be made on Mike Holt Forum?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

My mrs.says I'm selectively deaf.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Obviously I am not alone with this.


And just as obviously we are not altogether on this. 



> Would you allow that statement to be made on Mike Holt Forum?


This is not Mikes forum, this is a different place.

I think that has been pretty well established. :laughing:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Fat cracka^ :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Fat cracka^ :laughing:



:thumbup:


----------



## IMM_Doctor (Mar 24, 2009)

*Deaf is not a disability. It is an alternate language*

Qutoe from Wikipedia:

"
*Deaf culture* is a term applied to the social movement that holds deafness to be a difference in human experience rather than a disability.[1] When used in the cultural sense, the word _deaf_ is very often capitalized in writing, and referred to as "big D Deaf" in speech.
The Deaf community does not automatically include all those who are clinically or legally deaf, nor does it exclude all hearing people. According to Anna Mindess, "it is not the extent of hearing loss that defines a member of the Deaf community but the individual's own sense of identity and resultant actions."[2] As with all social groups that a person chooses to belong to, a person is a member of the Deaf community if he or she "identifies him/herself as a member of the Deaf community, and other members accept that person as a part of the community."[3]
The Deaf community typically includes individuals who communicate via signed languages, individuals who attended schools for the deaf, children of deaf parents, and sign language interpreters. Deaf communities also often possess social and cultural norms that are distinct from those of surrounding hearing communities"


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I know the OP is looking for any other deaf electrician in here and I am here as well.

I know I did not get a chance to reply asap yesterday due I was in Lyons France for bussiness trip and back in Paris France now.


Merci,Marc


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I agree.. remember.. *"what goes around comes around"*
> 
> You got that LGLS :thumbsup:


 
*BRING IT ON! :thumbup:*

BTW, my comment was not meant to make fun of just the deafness, but the grammer and diction of the original post, which has since been deleted.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

lawnguylandsparky said:


> *bring it on! :thumbup:*
> 
> btw, my comment was not meant to make fun of just the deafness, but the grammer and diction of the original post, which has since been deleted.


*Never....Ending......Story*

View attachment 2711


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I know I came in late and did not read the complete thread, but. I worked with a deaf electrician once. I almost watched him get killed while we were pulling some 750's with a tugger. He could not hear the red heads in the floor coming loose or the strain on the rope. He almost got his the head knocked off with the tugger if someone had not quickly pulled him away. He would have been killed.

Now, their were other jobs we felt were safe enough for him and thats what he did and he did a very good job. We just had to figure out what he could do safely.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*deaf electrician*



John Valdes said:


> I know I came in late and did not read the complete thread, but. I worked with a deaf electrician once. I almost watched him get killed while we were pulling some 750's with a tugger. He could not hear the red heads in the floor coming loose or the strain on the rope. He almost got his the head knocked off with the tugger if someone had not quickly pulled him away. He would have been killed.
> 
> Now, their were other jobs we felt were safe enough for him and thats what he did and he did a very good job. We just had to figure out what he could do safely.


There are definitely times when hearing is really necessary. I was sent to the General Electric Plant here in Louisville to help in a hi voltage cable pull. It was already set up and my job was just to turn what looked to be a 20' tall reel on jacks. The cable went up about 30' and dissapeared into the screen guard. If not for the schreel pitch sound I would have been standing there covered in 90' of cable on top of the reel. The persons placing the rope in place, prior, had run out of rope and brought another reel and twisted a welding rod tying them together. They forgot to go back and install a rope clevis.


----------



## deafelectrician (Jan 13, 2009)

I apologize if I caused everything mess up in this thread. I agreed with few that mentioned I didn't take a joke easily from a stranger that I actually don't know him or her. It depends on individual, but keep it in your mind, no one perfect. 

I read every comments, interesting information about your experiences with deaf electricians. Hearing is major problem for deaf electricians and I ask my instructors repeatedly if it's bad idea for me take electrical technology career. They told me I shall be fine, indeed. After few courses, I learned something, I won't work on utility power due high voltages and hearing is required if the wire looses and someone can shout you and you duck down or run away instead get yourself electrocuted. To deaf electricians, they work on it and someone shout, they couldn't hear. They would be fried. 

My desire goal for my future job is solar installer. I completed my course "Photovoltaic" and I love it. I am pretty sure I would be fine working on solar field. My school will not provide the "Wind Turbines" till fall of 2011. I would miss it that time because I would graduate in Dec. of 2010. 

lawnguy, I am not surprised regarding your comment. In deaf culture in the America, their second language is English. Their first language is sign language. My English is poor because I use sign language more than I understand English rule for grammar. I can read English words, etc. 

Don't mind my grammar for the future comments. If you couldn't understand me, ask me again. I would try to change other phases than my words. 

Thank you all.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

deafelectrician said:


> I apologize if I caused everything mess up in this thread. I agreed with few that mentioned I didn't take a joke easily from a stranger that I actually don't know him or her. It depends on individual, but keep it in your mind, no one perfect.
> 
> *You do not need to apoligize*.
> 
> ...


Since nobody else said it, I will: Welcome to the forum. I am about 30% deaf.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

deafelectrician said:


> I apologize if I caused everything mess up in this thread. I agreed with few that mentioned I didn't take a joke easily from a stranger that I actually don't know him or her. It depends on individual, but keep it in your mind, no one perfect.
> 
> I read every comments, interesting information about your experiences with deaf electricians. Hearing is major problem for deaf electricians and I ask my instructors repeatedly if it's bad idea for me take electrical technology career. They told me I shall be fine, indeed. After few courses, I learned something, I won't work on utility power due high voltages and hearing is required if the wire looses and someone can shout you and you duck down or run away instead get yourself electrocuted. To deaf electricians, they work on it and someone shout, they couldn't hear. They would be fried.
> 
> ...


Deafelectrician,

My apologies if I hurt your feelings. Let's bury the hatchet...


----------



## bdeots (Feb 10, 2010)

deafelectrician said:


> I apologize if I caused everything mess up in this thread. I agreed with few that mentioned I didn't take a joke easily from a stranger that I actually don't know him or her. It depends on individual, but keep it in your mind, no one perfect.
> 
> Well Deafelectrician, looks like you got your balls busted and you came back. Your skin is getting thicker by the minute. Keep it up. We are a rough bunch and sometimes we really enjoy ribbin one another. And by the way WELCOME TO THE FORUM :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

John said:


> *Never....Ending......Story*
> 
> View attachment 2711


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I go out of my way to break balls.. I really enjoy it :thumbsup:


Unfortunately your attempts at "ball breaking" are neither funny nor clever.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Unfortunately your attempts at "ball breaking" are neither funny nor clever.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

How many deaf guys does it take to change a light bulb?





What? 


Too soon :blink:





Don't worry about your grammar. It's WAY better than our sign language.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Unfortunately your attempts at "ball breaking" are neither funny nor clever.


You lack a sense of humor, so what do you expect..












Oh and .. :sleep1:


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

If you had a disability, I don't think you'd want to be treated like an alien :no:

The world has gotten better with anti-discrimination since the middle ages but in times like these, I beg to differ.

Yes it's ok to crack jokes on a construction site. But if the person taking the shaft doesn't know it's for fun, of course he's going to take it the wrong way. I for one don't crack jokes at people, but I get them all the time. I don't take offense to anything, but not everyone is like that. 

But please, show some respect.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> If you had a disability, I don't think you'd want to be treated like an alien :no:
> 
> The world has gotten better with anti-discrimination since the middle ages but in times like these, I beg to differ.
> 
> ...


You don;t take offense to anything? I think you need to read that thread you started again.


----------



## IMM_Doctor (Mar 24, 2009)

*Deaf - My windbag opine*

I started reading this post for the sole reason of Deaf being in the subject line.
I am a 25+ year Journeyman electrician, commercial/industrial. I have about 0.01% residential experience, about 9.99% commercial experience, and 90.0% industrial experience.
I have done very large scale projects with feeders up to 750mcm, big wire pulls, transformers, bus ways, distribution, and a multitude of mechanical installations.
I have reviewed this “Deaf” thread. My take… there have been a few jokes. Deaf people are aware of the jokes; I don’t think a few of the quick comment replies will surprise them.
Prior to myself being involved with Deaf people, and Deaf Culture, I also was quite uninformed about Deafness in general, and could easily fall into jokes, and generalists. 
Now that I am involved in numerous aspects of the Deaf community, my eyes (and mind) are wide open.
We have many friends that are Deaf and are Master Degreed Professionals. Our friends merely use an alternate method of communication which is “ASL” (American Sign Language). In many of the conversations, I am the “STUPID” one, because I only know written or oral English, whereas, my Deaf friends know, written English, spoken English, ASL, and “signed English”. Signed English is what Deaf people are accustomed to seeing when someone who is hearing tries to SIGN to them. 
THE POINT: I saw two posts that indicate that a Deaf or hearing impaired individual(s) is/are at risk due to the inability to hear. One post related to “red-heads” popping from the floor due to excessive tugging tension, and the other was related to a runaway reel that was not heard coming.
MY REBUTAL: The first post regarding the sole indication that pulling tension was exceeded was masonry anchors pulling form the floor is not valid. When I have been in command of the tugger, I could visually observe the “thickness” of the rope between the tugger capstan, and the conduit opening to determine the tugging force, also, the manual force applied to the slack side of the capstan is proportional to the power side of the capstan. There is also tugger equipment with analog meter feed –back to indicate what is the real-time tugging force is. There is NO real argument about being able to hear to determine if tugging force is proper.
Just as a side note to hearing while pulling wire…. HAND signals are a common mode of communication to a crane operator that may be quite a distance away from critical load handling that is life threatening. I have communicated with a Deaf person from a hundred feet away in a noisy environment via the use of ASL (American Sign Language).
The second post I saw was about a runaway reel. There are thousands of unforeseen workday occurrences that happen, runaway trucks, explosions, chemical spills, that cause injury and or death to hearing persons, so citing ONE incident where hearing MAY, have prevented one injury, is NO argument for debate. (The occurrence is so sudden that NO persons can escape the accident zone in the time frame, hearing or not).
I am not trying to preach here, just trying to spread awareness. I would place my life in the hands of any Deaf person, Doctor, Surgeon, Firefighter, etc…
 THANK YOU


----------



## IMM_Doctor (Mar 24, 2009)

*Opine vs Opinion*

From Dictionary.com:

"I had to *opine* on the situation because I thought a different perspective was in order."


And, from what I've heard everyone has an an "opinion", and an ______. Did not want to come across as an ________.





IMM_Doctor said:


> I started reading this post for the sole reason of Deaf being in the subject line.
> I am a 25+ year Journeyman electrician, commercial/industrial. I have about 0.01% residential experience, about 9.99% commercial experience, and 90.0% industrial experience.
> I have done very large scale projects with feeders up to 750mcm, big wire pulls, transformers, bus ways, distribution, and a multitude of mechanical installations.
> I have reviewed this “Deaf” thread. My take… there have been a few jokes. Deaf people are aware of the jokes; I don’t think a few of the quick comment replies will surprise them.
> ...


----------



## Honda Racer (Feb 15, 2010)

IMM_Doctor said:


> From Dictionary.com:
> 
> "I had to *opine* on the situation because I thought a different perspective was in order."
> 
> ...


:sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Honda Racer said:


> :sleep1:



:furious: Someone ban this useless troll right away!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

They ought to make you a mod.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> They ought to make you a mod.


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :furious: Someone ban this useless troll right away!


How dare he use your trademark smilie?!!!




My god, you guys have been busy today......


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :furious: Someone ban this useless troll right away!


Show some compassion.. the poor lad has no life and lives in Canada

He has not started any threads and not posted any pics, so you see he really has nothing going for himself :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> They ought to make you a mod.





Peter D said:


> I agree. :thumbup:


 I don't agree.:no: He would ban me.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :furious: Someone ban this useless troll right away!


How dare he post smiles, and smiles only in every thread! It makes him a thread whore. Like he is just trying to up his post count. Who would be so pathetic?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

egads said:


> How dare he post smiles, and smiles only in every thread! It makes him a thread whore. Like he is just trying to up his post count. Who would be so pathetic?


Yeah, how many times have we told Ken to stop doing that?


----------



## zappedjack21 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Bob Badger*



Bob Badger said:


> We had a deaf or at least partial deaf apprentice he wore a large hearing aid, I think he did fine.
> 
> We called him Duracel.


 
Bob Badger I somehow still feel this is insulting, and you saying this on this web site where there are thousands of people looking. and I happen to be one of them and the Duracel you used to work with at CES. I should tell everyone what a lazy worker you were, who was always showing up late, and always sucking the foremans ****, I have license now and have had it for a long time. Shut the F&^K up man. So many red necks in this trade.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

zappedjack21 said:


> Bob Badger I somehow still feel this is insulting, and you saying this on this web site where there are thousands of people looking. and I happen to be one of them and the Duracel you used to work with at CES. I should tell everyone what a lazy worker you were, who was always showing up late, and always sucking the foremans ****, I have license now and have had it for a long time. Shut the F&^K up man. So many red necks in this trade.


And that is why i am so careful of what i post on all the electrical forums.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electricguy said:


> And that is why i am so careful of what i post on all the electrical forums.


I know what you mean. I try to be polite with people. I do hope someday that someone posts about how good of a worker I am and with a work ethic. Suckin on one of those other things that poster talked about is no fun at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1idejim (Mar 24, 2010)

read my username, i will pick at myself before and long after anyone else.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

zappedjack21 said:


> Bob Badger I somehow still feel this is insulting, and you saying this on this web site where there are thousands of people looking. and I happen to be one of them and the Duracel you used to work with at CES. I should tell everyone what a lazy worker you were, who was always showing up late, and always sucking the foremans ****, I have license now and have had it for a long time. Shut the F&^K up man. So many red necks in this trade.



That is a line of crap.

If you are who you say you are.

1) Did guys call you Duracell?

2) Where you deaf?

3) Did you do OK anyway?

Then what part did you have a problem with?


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I had a close call once, I went to a Charley Daniels Band concert and sat right in front of the stage, when I got home that evening I couldn't hear anything, I mean nothing.
All I could do was rock my head back and forth to answer questions, all answers were, yes.
But the ears recovered.
Imagine if you had ears like radars and stood in front of the stage for a couple of hours. !

I use to stand in front of the stage and look back at the people, once in a while a bra would come off, the whole experience was neat.


----------



## zappedjack21 (Aug 16, 2010)

Bob Yea I was the deaf guy you and everyone else worked with. Back in the day 1999 to 03 then I quit and went to a better company before you all went under. I got my license I got my own buisness Im doing fine. Just never expected to see Duracel that name thats been planted in my head for years. Everyone called me that and all the guys that called me that were all the back stabbers and everyone fighting with one another on who's gonna be 2nd man. Whatever its all said nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I know what you mean. I try to be polite with people. I do hope someday that someone posts about how good of a worker I am and with a work ethic. Suckin on one of those other things that poster talked about is no fun at all.:thumbsup:



It's not fun, but if true... nice to see the "little" guy come back at ya.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

zappedjack21 said:


> Bob Yea I was the deaf guy you and everyone else worked with. Back in the day 1999 to 03 then I quit and went to a better company before you all went under. I got my license I got my own buisness Im doing fine. Just never expected to see Duracel that name thats been planted in my head for years. Everyone called me that and all the guys that called me that were all the back stabbers and everyone fighting with one another on who's gonna be 2nd man. Whatever its all said nothing you can do about it.


I would be upset too...You should sue him for BATTERY.:thumbsup: I hope you know I'm funnin'.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

zappedjack21 said:


> Bob Yea I was the deaf guy you and everyone else worked with. Back in the day 1999 to 03 then I quit and went to a better company before you all went under. I got my license I got my own buisness Im doing fine. Just never expected to see Duracel that name thats been planted in my head for years. Everyone called me that and all the guys that called me that were all the back stabbers and everyone fighting with one another on who's gonna be 2nd man. Whatever its all said nothing you can do about it.


THEN WHAT ARE YOU BITCHING ABOUT? :thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

1idejim said:


> i will pick at myself before and long after anyone else.


Ewww get some ointment. :cursing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It would be funny if this Duracell guy had a bright copper hard hat (copper top). :laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

zappedjack21 said:


> Bob Badger I somehow still feel this is insulting, and you saying this on this web site where there are thousands of people looking. and I happen to be one of them and the Duracel you used to work with at CES. I should tell everyone what a lazy worker you were, who was always showing up late, and always sucking the foremans ****, I have license now and have had it for a long time. Shut the F&^K up man. So many red necks in this trade.


This guy evidently knows Bob or is a bot. Could get interesting should zappedjack have some funny sh*t to share with us. :thumbsup:

PS.....Here, CES stands for "Consolidated Electric Supply"


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> This guy evidently knows Bob or is a bot. Could get interesting should zappedjack have some funny sh*t to share with us. :thumbsup:


I don't know if he is who he says he is or one of this sites many trolls. :laughing:

I did not work on many jobs with him and definitely not many days. One of the guys I work with now was his foreman for a while.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Bob, I saw nothing insulting in your post (Which was odd for you LOL) so it must be the name. Why duracell?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Zog said:


> Bob, I saw nothing insulting in your post (Which was odd for you LOL) so it must be the name. Why duracell?


My guess would be because "marine battery" was already taken, and he was too slow to call Energizer.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Some people are too sensitive. There are plenty of folks with nicknames on every construction site.


----------



## zappedjack21 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ohh Really Bob and who would that foreman be?? If I can remember I worked with you on a job in waltham and the foreman now is no longer alive. He died a few years back... He was a good guy and had allot of respect for him nothing bad to say. He was young individual who had it all for him but had a freak thing that happend and that was it. I don think he reached 40. Was a heavy smoker. Who do you work for now?? Comapany out of Norwood ?? I know who but not saying anything online.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

zappedjack21 said:


> Ohh Really Bob and who would that foreman be?? If I can remember I worked with you on a job in waltham and the foreman now is no longer alive. He died a few years back... He was a good guy and had allot of respect for him nothing bad to say. He was young individual who had it all for him but had a freak thing that happend and that was it. I don think he reached 40. Was a heavy smoker. Who do you work for now?? Comapany out of Norwood ?? I know who but not saying anything online.


Jack, take this to a private message session if you feel the need to continue a conversation with Bob about your personal lives. You seem to have a personal ax to grind, or at least seem bitter, so there's no reason to do this in the open forum.


----------



## zappedjack21 (Aug 16, 2010)

John CES is Consolidated Electrical Services they went out of buisness a few years back.. They were losing money left and right and all the foreman were over paid and allot of them made a **** load of money prior being sold out.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

zappedjack21 said:


> John CES is Consolidated Electrical Services they went out of buisness a few years back.. They were losing money left and right and all the foreman were over paid and allot of them made a **** load of money prior being sold out.



Is this where you and Bob worked together? How was it working for the Badger?


----------

